# Continental road signs



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

On a post which I have not been able to find somebody asked about road signs on the continent.

Many are self explanatory like in the UK but some might take a bit of working out and if one is driving and trying to work out road signs at the same time it could be a problem.

This site HERE covers most of the commonly seen signs.

If one scrolls down to the bottom of the page to "SEE ALSO" there are even more signs to be seen.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks don, good info. dennis


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Blimey Don,

Thanks for that !!!(thank button pushed) I am now cross-eyed looking at all that lot !!!!

Funny though....didnt see the sign for camels anywhere ???....  

regards...Jenny


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

smithies said:


> Blimey Don,
> 
> Thanks for that !!!(thank button pushed) I am now cross-eyed looking at all that lot !!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Jenny

here's a couple of signs that could be confusing for a first timer abroad



















And if you see this sign you are really in trouble.










Any guesses where you might be or what the sign is :?: 8O 8O

Don


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

One I have often wondered about I saw in Belgium a few years ago, on I think was a warning triangle, was legended "WORMSPORING" we were quite worried and looking over our shoiulders for a mile or two imagining something out of Dune! 

Dick


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> And if you see this sign you are really in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps after you've taken a wrong turn at Longleat? :lol:

Thanks for the link.

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> > And if you see this sign you are really in trouble.
> ...


Actually it's the sign for a First Aid Post in Iran. :twisted: :twisted:

Not that I've been there of course. 

Don


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> One I have often wondered about I saw in Belgium a few years ago, on I think was a warning triangle, was legended "WORMSPORING" we were quite worried and looking over our shoiulders for a mile or two imagining something out of Dune!


Would it be possible that you have slightly misread it and in reality it said:

SPOORVORMING :?:

Which would warn of lane grooves.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Gerhard I think you are right. Another one of life's mysteries solved for me. Isn't it amazing! I have recall now but before I would have sworn that it was the other way around.

Thanks again Dick


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Don Madge said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Don Madge said:
> ...


We have driven though Iran and the signs are great. In China the road signs are in Chinese and English in many cases and they are quite amusing. As we entered a motorway they was large sign saying please drink and drive. Of course the translation was wrong and was soon corrected about 10 kms further on.

.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

A nice clear road sign I wonder why it's in English when it was taken in Egypt. 8O










Don


----------

